# Which Pro Tour Team will Look sponsor for 2009



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

Now that Team Credit Agricole is stopping at the end of 2008, any news on which Pro Tour team Look will sponsor for 2009? I guess they need to find a team to get exposure for their frames.

/ezzy


----------



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

anyway it seems that team csc / saxo bank are discontinuing the sponsorship with cervelo.....i would say quite an opportunity there!


----------



## The Green Hour (Jul 15, 2008)

ezzy said:


> anyway it seems that team csc / saxo bank are discontinuing the sponsorship with cervelo.....i would say quite an opportunity there!


That would be a small full circle as Look was the original bike sponsor when that team was assembled. JaJa came aboard and they rode Look until he retired.

In fact my KG361 is in the CSC replica color scheme. At that time Look was sponsoring 3 pro level teams and had replica models for each of them. There was a little chat room tissy about Tyler Hamilton riding a rebadged Parlee and a Cervelo TT bike in one of those years. 

I guess what goes around comes around considering where Hamilton is now and where JaJa is now.


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

Specialized has already signed CSC. I do think Look has a team they're negotiating with, but I'm not sure who it is.


----------



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

Jim, where did you get the info on specialized? Is that "insider" knowledge cause my friend google won't find me that info The only info i have from a danish website is that trek, scott and specialized are still in the "bidding" loop.

ezzy


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes, I'd like confirmation of the Specialized/CSC thing as well.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Looks like Silence Lotto is a possibility

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/ridley-quits-silence-lotto-18248

'Which manufacturer will replace Ridley at Silence-Lotto is not decided yet. There are two bike brands in the running: French Look and Belgian Museeuw Bikes, according to sources familiar with the situation. "


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

Here is the Saxo-Bank and Specialized confirmation
http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=/tech/2008/news/09-01

Silence-Lotto signed with Canyon for 2009
http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=/tech/2008/news/09-05

Hopefully Look still has a team or two in negotiations.


----------



## j.knight (Dec 14, 2005)

Rumor has it that Look will be partnering up with Cofidis for 2009.


----------



## Shaggybx (Feb 2, 2008)

I'd love to see Lance on a 595:thumbsup:


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Caisse d'Epargne

Starnut


----------



## Kees (Nov 26, 2007)

STARNUT said:


> Caisse d'Epargne
> 
> Starnut



Have you seen that confirmed somewhere or just a rumour ??


----------



## Sacke (May 23, 2007)

Caisse d'Epargne signed with Pinarello until the end of 2010.


----------



## traumabill (Sep 16, 2007)

RBA just announced Cofidis will be riding Looks in 2009...

Bill


----------

